# Java Install Hangs Up



## Oldewan (Feb 13, 2015)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4710HQ CPU @ 2.50GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 16296 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4600, -2016 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 911804 MB, Free - 862740 MB; D: Total - 25599 MB, Free - 22599 MB;
Motherboard: LENOVO, Lenovo Y70-70 Touch
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


I have a financial program I use all the time. It requires that Java be installed on the machine for it to operate. Today when I tried to open the program, I got an error message saying that Java could not be located. After spending quite a bit of time on the phone with technical support for the financial program I have not solved the problem.


We tried several times to download and reinstall Java but every time the install program would get about 40% installed and then stop. The Time Remaining would start going up, not down.


I believe there is an unfinished download or installation of Java going on somewhere on the machine but I can't find it so that I can cancel or delete it.


Does anyone have any ideas of where a hung-up installation file might be lurking?


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Oldewan, welcome to the TSG Forums... 

I am not going to attempt to fix your problem, but rather ask you a question.

Do you really need Java? Is there not some other (probably far better) financial software that can do the job?

Java is high risk and it is unlikely that it will ever be secure. It is simply a question of economics. Oracle purchased Sun Microsystems and became the owner of Java. There is no financial incentive for Oracle to fix Java. The moment that Oracle fix one gaping hole in the software, hackers uncover another...... usually in less than 24 hours.

If you are committed to using Java then you also need to be constantly aware that you are vulnerable.

T.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Are you always trying to install Java from *HERE* (624 KB)?

If so, uninstall what you may already have from Java with the *Java Uninstaller* and try downloading and installing *THIS* offline installer (29 MB).


----------



## Agye (Aug 27, 2014)

the hang up might be caused by corrupted java installation, if you follow phamtom's steps It will help but if you have already done that and is not working then it might be some corrupted bit hiding in the registry so I will suggest you do a clean up(Ccleaner) after uninstalling the corrupted one and try installing java again and make sure is activated


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Oldewan


It appears rather unlikely you are still flowing your topic, but in case you are I would urge caution running CCleaner on Windows 8.1


The registry cleaning aspect is most certainly to be avoided and even the default settings of CCleaner are inadvisable on windows 8 and 8.1


----------

